# What could i put?



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

And what would I need to transfer my 75 gallon aquarium into a terrarium? And what could i put in it?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What are you interested in?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Carnivores mostly but if its not too expensive to get a whole rainforest thing going I wouldn't mind getting something else. I honestly know nothing about herps so im pretty much looking for some cool suggestions...

Know where i can find one of these?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

they are 300-400 dollaRS and need way more room than a 75 gallon to run around. They are sweet lizards tho we had the most chillin one at my work, hed only put his frill up if we threw a mouse in his tank.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

frilled dragons are a desert species require at nice hot and dry terrarium. what are you type you reptiles are you most interested in?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Its not so much the type of terrain as it is the type of lizard thats gonna go in it.

im open to suggestions for something that can live in a 75 for life. Or a really long time since all i would have to do is buy a new tank and i could use the same equipment pretty much if a upgrade is necassary very late down the road.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There's a TON of animals that could be housed comfortably for their entire life in a 75 gallon tank, though. It would probably be a good idea if you let us know whether you're looking for a snake, a lizard, an amphibian, something that can be handled, something that is simply display, etc. Otherwise we're just kinda taking shots in the dark.









Also, what kind of lid do you have for this set up? Most reptiles will escape if there isn't a tight fitting (lockable) lid.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Most snakes you could keep unless they are large boas or large pythons (like past 6ft)
Ball python would be common choice, puls the come in alot of morphs depending on your price range. Im sure peopel will suggest bearied dragons too. One can live i nit for life, but they requre daily salads, feeding and holding/ handling / time to roam outside of their cage.

You really have to give more info since most reptiles are carnivores since they eat primarily insects

Like:
snake/reptile/amphibian?
one species? multiple? community?
what size? well like one ft long or a coupld dozen small anole type things?
do you care if you have to handle bigs liek crickets,mealworms and grub like larvae?
dessert,tropical...?
budget? This is prime since reptiles can fetch alot for some types.

Best thing i can tell you is coming up on the 22 (sun) is a reptile expo in missisaga. There are plenty of vendors you could talk to and it would give you plenty of ideas too. just google ontario reptile expo


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Frilled dragons are more in the $120-150 range for youngins, unless your buying at a pet store. Just look on kingsnake.com in the classifieds section then subsection lizards. They like to climb though and do better in a vertical encloser. They also rarely show off there frills once they become remotely tame. You have the scare them, and scaring the crap out of a pet to show off its defensive strategies isn't nice. That and they only eat bugs, so they cost alot for upkeep.

I always suggest frogs, but thats just because I love them so much. A 75 is overkill for most species though. You could do the whole planted vivarium with a waterfall and all that, then add a group of dart frogs, or you could put the tank on end and make it a vertical vivarium with a group of larger tree frogs. Whites tree frogs look pimp and are cheap. They always look like they are smiling. Downsides are they are tree frogs and most tree frogs sleep all day and are up all night. And they would require alot of vitamin/calcium dusted crickets.








There are a lot of turtles/snakes you could keep in there for life. A nice pair of box turtles would do nicely in there, and if housed right possibly even lay some eggs once in a while. But they will probably kill any plants you put in, and your first post kind of suggests you'd like the living vivarium type setup.

Blue tongued skinks come to mind as a medium sized lizard, but I dont really know anything about them other than they dont have many offspring per year. (I like to breed things, so I overpassed them when I read that).


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If you have the time and money, you could do something like this. http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...ficial%26sa%3DN

If you decide to try something like this, pm me first, because there are a few things he should have done differently. Its beautiful regardless. You'd probably be looking at 2-3 hundred bucks to create something like that though.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dwarf retic

super dwarf


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mississauga is probably the best place to go to scope things out, as suggested.

I know I'll be there!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Getting any more crestid geckos? I hope to be there to. Probably not gonna buy anything other then some things like calcium powder and some dry goods, but its gonna be cool anyways. Who knows though i could end up with somethign


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm picking up 1.3 cresties at this expo. One on the way down in Pickering and then the other three at the show. I'm dropping off 12 though. So it definitely evens out.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Alright yeah i should at least list what im looking for..

NOT FROGS..i hate frogs with a passion
something that breeds cause I like you jay like animals that breed alot
THAT SETUP LOOKS AMAZING yeah something like that would be wicked but im not trying to spend too much on lights. I know a few people at garden stores so i can get the stuff cheap.
Something i could handle would be nice and nothing that can kill me.

Snakes are an option but it would probably take a hell of a lot of convincing my mom who i still live with to allow it in the house


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

a hog island boa would be sweet if you want to spend 200-300$
a bearded dragon if you have the time 
ball python
skinks (blue tongue)
turtles,
urthromax (spelt wrong but somebody may be able to tell you the right spelling)
a community of some small geckos or something.

could also break it into a couple sections and get a couple leopard geckos (these will breed pretty easily plus there are a bunch of morphs)


----------

